# Outlook outbox stuck "file too large"



## barbarian78 (Dec 17, 2007)

I live by my Outlook. A couple of days ago I sent a large file through my POP3 via Outlook. Hotmail won't send and Outlook won't let me kick it out of the outbox, "file has already started to send". This is hanging up my send/receive. Any ideas of how to get the message out of my outbox? Delete won't work, drag and drop into another file won't work, right-click delete won't work. Argh! :upset:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if this helps


----------



## Helenlena1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you, I could kiss you right now.....(it's so easy when you know how....just two clicks away...lol)


----------

